# 100 books in 1 year



## subtle_knife (Mar 17, 2011)

That's the plan. I'm going to try to read 100 books in 1 year. It has a nice ring, doesn't it? That's one book every 3.65 days, one book every 87.6 hours, one book every 5256 minutes, one book every&#8230;well, you get the idea.

I'm going to try to read all/most of my books on the Kindle, (because, well, that's just the best way of reading these days,) and I'm going to keep a blog and review the books I read so other people can take a look and see if the books are for them.

http://killerkindle.wordpress.com/

I could do with some help though. I don't just want to read the big books, the classics etc - if anyone here could recommend me some good independent Kindle books from the marketplace that they think I'd like I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Michael Cargill (Sep 12, 2011)

You are mental.

Check out the Smashwords website, there are plenty of authors (like me!) who have got short books available for free.


----------



## Alexis-Shore (Feb 20, 2011)

It's a nice idea, but make sure you chose books that will stimulate your reading muscles, not ones that will atrophy them. It shouldn't become a chore, it should be a pleasure.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Wish my eyes could still handle that much exercise. I proudly read four or five a week allthrough my twenties, thirties and forties. Didn't start writing books until my fifties, which cut into the time. There are a lot of amazing novels, biographies and historical workis out there. No shortage of authors pumping there wares, either.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It's not as difficult as it sounds. My goal for this year is 150. I think I just finished #105 and still have a little over 3 months to go.

I keep track of all of my books on goodreads.. They actually have a challenge for the year and it puts a little ticker on your profile. You can rate and review all of your books right there on the site. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

You go you. 
I read 186 in 2009, 139 in 2010 and I am up to 120 for 2011. Every single one of those was read on my Kindle.  

I read faster on the Kindle I think, but I don't "speed read". I read every word that is. 

Oh, and I read pretty much only "regular" sized books, no shorts or novellas or such. 

So get cracking.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Your goal is very doable. I read 106 books last year and just finished my 73rd book so far this year. In my pre-kindle days I averaged 40 to 45 books a year.


----------



## subtle_knife (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement everyone. 100 shouldn't be too tricky - the problem is keeping the standards up!


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I read a minimum of 100/year, but I don't focus on the number so much as just reading as much as I want of the books that interest me!  Reading is my main hobby.


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

Start with "WAR AND PEACE".

Annnnnnnd...

Go!

Todd


----------



## tensen (May 17, 2011)

At one point before I started writing regularly I was going for 50 books a year. I did that for about 5 years, always getting close, but a few years I didn't quite make it. Balanced by the other years years I succeeded by a lot.  

Sadly, I need to teach myself speed reading to get back up to that point now.  For those at 100+ a year, I envy you. I can't keep up with my to be read bookcase at this rate.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Good luck!  And enjoy your reading. 

N


----------



## arodera (Aug 4, 2011)

And I thought I read many books a year! Mother, Good lord, you read a lot more than me! I usually read 60 to 80 books a year, but this year, with the arrival of the Kindle home, I think I'm going to beat that mark.


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

Who keeps track?!  I just read; sometimes 4 or 5 a week and sometimes 1 every week or two.  Setting a number goal sounds too much like making reading into a competition or just plain work.  Reading is what I do to relax and forget about all that stuff.


----------



## Cheryl Bradshaw Author (Apr 13, 2011)

WOW!  Good luck to you  I thought I read a lot in a year, but 100 does take the cake!

- Cheryl


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool goal. I've never tried keeping track of how much I read in a year. One idea for you is to check out the Amazon free books. You can find a lot of them listed here: http://www.pixelofink.com/category/free-kindle-books/


----------



## ErinW965 (Aug 15, 2011)

That sounds like a very cool idea.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

Many years back, I took a few hikes with the Sierra Club ......seemed to me they were mostly interested in getting from start to finish in record time.....most missed the wonders of nature they were dashing through. A goal to read a certain number of books feels the same to me.

I prefer to stroll through my reading and savory the experience.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

That's a cool goal (and definitely doable). I'm pretty busy, and I think I read about 50 books a year.


----------



## Charrlygrl (Aug 1, 2011)

I think it is an attainable goal, depending on what kind of time you have available. 

I wanted to share two Indie novels with you. Both of them affected me, but in very different ways. 

Loisaida by Marion Stein
Einstein's Shutter by Vincent Yanez

I thought they were both incredible and neither of them is very long. 

Good luck reaching your goal!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just keep track of everything I read and want to read on Goodreads. So its not work or competition as I don't have to count the books, Goodreads does it for me.  

I think I set a "goal" of 130 for 2011 on Goodreads. I check only once in a while though. I am up to 121. I set it on the lower end for me as its just fun. 
And I totally read faster on the Kindle than a paperbook or a smart phone. I tested that when I had to go have a test done on Monday and I only took my prepaid iphone. I had to load the book on at home as it only has wifi. I read really really slow on that thing. Not comfortable at all. Last time I took my Kindle and time and pages just flew.


----------



## Linda Andrews (Aug 16, 2011)

100 books is quite doable. It's the reviews that kill me. I read 8 books last week and haven't managed to write the reviews. Bad me! let us know if you find some winners!


----------



## WriterCTaylor (Jul 11, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I keep track of all of my books on goodreads.. They actually have a challenge for the year and it puts a little ticker on your profile. You can rate and review all of your books right there on the site.
> 
> Good luck to you!


I agree and suggest the OP utilise Goodreads. Rating and reviewing has never been easier. Good luck! I am soooo jealous! I wish I had the time to read 100 books in a year, but life dictates differently for me at the moment. So jealous...


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm all for self-challenges and setting goals, but I've never understood counting books as an indicator of how much one reads. What if one person reads three 150-page novellas in a week but I only manage to get through one book -- _Atlas Shrugged_ at almost 1100 pages? Did the three-book person read more, or did I? I think page numbers or locations would be a more meaningful goal.


----------



## Louie Flann (Aug 3, 2011)

What about quality? Maybe more searching before reading would elicit a more worthwhile experience. 20 really great books might be more fun.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

My high was 144 books in a year. I'm probably going to hit a low this year; I've barely passed 60. Just been busy... 

One of these days, I'll master the stacks that need to be read around here. I really will.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Two books a week? Is it rude to say that I'd have to slow down quite a bit to read that few?

i can't make recommendations without knowing someone's taste in reading though. What I like and what you like would probably be totally different.


----------



## subtle_knife (Mar 17, 2011)

OP here. Up to book #4 now, Matt Ridley's 'The Rational Optimist.' Absolutely cracking book, I highly recommend it if you've got any interest in history, fiction, economics, all of those big ideas. The review can be found here:

http://killerkindle.wordpress.com/2011/10/07/4-the-rational-optimist-matt-ridley/

Take a look!


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

Atunah said:


> You go you.
> I read 186 in 2009, 139 in 2010 and I am up to 120 for 2011. Every single one of those was read on my Kindle.
> 
> I read faster on the Kindle I think, but I don't "speed read". I read every word that is.
> ...


Wow! 186 in one year!

I'm really interested to see that people are reading more on their Kindles than pre-Kindle. I feel the same is true for me.


----------



## printingpaper (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha, that's a great idea. Good reviews as well, it's nice to see some Twain on there. Good luck with Don Quioxte though, that's a long, long book.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

subtle_knife,

Since this conversation is as much about your goal with your blog as it is about reading 100 books a year, it seems to fall under our guidelines in the our Forum Decorum against self-promotion. As such, I'm moving it to the Book Bazaar where such self-promotion of a blog is permitted. Thank you for your understanding in this.

Personally, I think the goal is admirable. My goal for 2011 is 140 books completed and I'm on #112 but if I also took the time to write a review on each one, I'm sure I'd have to lower that number to account for writing time, so good luck!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Since you're looking for indie books, go to the top of the page and click KB Books. That's a listing of all our resident indie authors. You can sort by genre or just start with A and work your way through.

When I was working a full time job, I regularly read 3-4 books a week. Now I'm retired but writing 3-4 hours a day, and I don't seem to have as much time to read.


----------

